# Vacation with Earl & Ivy



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

We decided to take a two day trip up the coast to Cambria & Paso Robles with the monsters. Here's a few of the photos so far.

My wife Lori & Earl trying to keep warm.









The meanest walk you can take a prey driven dog on. The whole boardwalk is infested with squirrels. 









My wife with the monsters in downtown Cambria.









Paso Robles on the 46 heading to Cambria.









Your's truely doing what I do best. Drinking a cold DBA!









The old barn behind Castoro Winery.









Earl in vacation mode in from of our room.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Your photos are always amazing and a pleasure to view ...
Ivy and Earl look fantastic ...


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

Great pics, your dogs are beautiful! and that last pic is breathtaking! We don't have views like that on the east coast. lol


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Very, VERY nice!! As always, Earl and Ivy are looking AMAZING. Those pictures rock! 

What equipment do you shoot with? I may have asked this already.. but I forget. LOL.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

great pics love the 1st one he has the sweetest face all the extra wrinkles adorable


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful pups, beautiful wife, some money to spend, and I suspect a fellow rider as well! Dude, your living my dream LOL!!! Good stuff


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dude those pics are amazing. Earl is livin the California dream  and Ivy looks stunning as always. Thank you so much for sharing wit us


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the pictures they are amazing...


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

DeeboLove said:


> Great pics, your dogs are beautiful! and that last pic is breathtaking! We don't have views like that on the east coast. lol


We have some nice views of corn/soybean fields here in Indiana LOL!! I will say that Fall sure is pretty though. BTW DeeboLove, your pup is so good looking and I've been meaning to say it!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great shots man!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

GREAT PICS, I LOVE YOUR PUPS!!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice complements we're having a great time. Here's one of Ivy that I just shot while the sun was setting. Not the most flattering photo of Ivy, but oh well it was a cool sunset.










Here's one from earlier today at the park down the boardwalk from the hotel.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

No baby fat there!!! You got yourself a dark, red brindle snake, with eyes of fire


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

aww it looks like you guys had a great time! Thanks for the update and give Earl kisses from me!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ivy is such an awesome looking pup, pure fire right there, and the pic with the sun setting is great!!


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Beautiful pictures, I am also curious to know what you shoot with!! I am really into photography and I am in the market for another camera.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Amazing as always! What a duo you have. Earl sunning himself on the rocks is just precious!! Looks beautiful where you are! Hope to see more!


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

beeeeautiful pics.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

equipment is all I use. Many of you know all of my photo gear was stolen a few months back and I'm still trying to settle up with the insurance company. I'm a little short on gear until the insurance company pays out. I used two cameras for the photos in this thread. Several including the one of Lori on the stairs was shot using a Canon Powershot G11. The other camera is a Canon 5D MKII and all my lenses are Canon L Series glass.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I LOVE the black and white. 
Your dogs are gorgeous.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Elvisfink said:


> equipment is all I use. Many of you know all of my photo gear was stolen a few months back and I'm still trying to settle up with the insurance company. I'm a little short on gear until the insurance company pays out. I used two cameras for the photos in this thread. Several including the one of Lori on the stairs was shot using a Canon Powershot G11. The other camera is a Canon 5D MKII and all my lenses are Canon L Series glass.


Thanx for posting up the links. I am looking to get a nice camera in Feb


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey, Elvis! Glad to see you posting up more excellent pix! I always love seeing your photos, no matter what the subject of the photo is. Thanks so much for sharing! I hope you enjoy the rest of your trip, and as always, please do share more! I'm sure you already know this, but Ivy and Earl are looking amazing, as always!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

They look awesome and looks like you guys are having fun  Wow Earl and Barca look very alike in the face  lol We got some Handsome boys!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> They look awesome and looks like you guys are having fun  Wow Earl and Barca look very alike in the face  lol We got some Handsome boys!


They sure do look alike and I have to agree with you that we got two very handsome guys.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Doug the dogs look fantastic!!! Can I hire you to teach me how to use my new Nikon SLR??? lmao!!! You are a really talented photographer  I didn't know you had some gear stolen !!! OMG that sucks those lenses are expensive !!!!!!!!!! I am still saving for a telephoto and macro lens so I know how expensive photography can get.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!! The dogs are gorgeous


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Sadie said:


> Doug the dogs look fantastic!!! Can I hire you to teach me how to use my new Nikon SLR??? lmao!!! You are a really talented photographer  I didn't know you had some gear stolen !!! OMG that sucks those lenses are expensive !!!!!!!!!! I am still saving for a telephoto and macro lens so I know how expensive photography can get.


Tara you are far too kind! I'll tell you the same thing I tell everyone that wants to improve the photo skills; go checkout the Learning Section at Photo.net. It's an unbelievable photo resource that's FREE.
Click Here to Start Learning


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> Tara you are far too kind! I'll tell you the same thing I tell everyone that wants to improve the photo skills; go checkout the Learning Section at Photo.net. It's an unbelievable photo resource that's FREE.
> Click Here to Start Learning


Thanks Doug! I am going to check it out now


----------

